# Most memorable summer fish on the fly



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

What's your most memorable fish on the fly from summer 2015?

Mine would have to be this hunchback I caught on Lake Oneida in New York, fishing out of my kayak with a small black Wooly Bugger. Fought like a mack truck and went in and out of weed beds while towing me around.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

It wasn't a summer fish but it was my first steelhead on a fly. April 25th I got 2 and then broke my 8wt rod when I got hung up in a tree on my back cast.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Bummer about your rod but at least the 2 steelhead prior make it a good memory.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A nice carp from a tiny creek.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 195632
> A nice carp from a tiny creek.


Beautiful fish


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Biggest was a smallmouth caught on the Rocky using a woolly bugger. Best was a smaller smallie caught on a topwater popper, my first on a popper.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

zimmerj said:


> Biggest was a smallmouth caught on the Rocky using a woolly bugger. Best was a smaller smallie caught on a topwater popper, my first on a popper.
> View attachment 195634
> View attachment 195635


Great looking fish. Always fun fighting smallies.


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

Not exactly an Ohio fish, but it's tough for this bull Mahi to not be the most memorable fish on the fly this summer!


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

25" long and fat largemouth caught on a foam cricket pattern from a central ohio pond about 11:00 one night this summer. Gotta be my biggest largemouth ever. Can't get pic to load from my phone. Will try later from iPad.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

NiceCatchAustin said:


> Not exactly an Ohio fish, but it's tough for this bull Mahi to not be the most memorable fish on the fly this summer!


Beautiful fish, those things fight like crazy. Bet it was a blast on the fly rod! Mine wasn't an Ohio fish either.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

wannabflyguy said:


> 25" long and fat largemouth caught on a foam cricket pattern from a central ohio pond about 11:00 one night this summer. Gotta be my biggest largemouth ever. Can't get pic to load from my phone. Will try later from iPad.


Sounds like a monster, love when the lunkers slam smaller flies.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

For summer, not all memorable catches are large:










If we include fall, it would be a 24" carp on the 1wt.


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

justinharrell said:


> Beautiful fish, those things fight like crazy. Bet it was a blast on the fly rod! Mine wasn't an Ohio fish either.


Oh it was one for the books! It put on some really cool acrobatics!


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

TheCream said:


> For summer, not all memorable catches are large:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pumpkin seed on a great looking fly. Did you tie it? Great carp too!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

justinharrell said:


> Beautiful pumpkin seed on a great looking fly. Did you tie it? Great carp too!


Yep, I do a ton of deer hair work in all shapes and sizes. And it's actually a longear sunfish, I get them confused too!


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

TheCream said:


> Yep, I do a ton of deer hair work in all shapes and sizes. And it's actually a longear sunfish, I get them confused too!


Ah, your right! My bad. Man beautiful pattern, you've got some skills.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

In the spirit of little guys one of my first fish of the year was a golden shiner. Pretty surprising catch on the fly.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

My "rock" bass


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got this guy last week when I was in North Carolina, first brown trout ever and a wild one at that.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great color on that Brownie, what river in NC did you catch that beauty on?


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

toobnoob said:


> Just got this guy last week when I was in North Carolina, first brown trout ever and a wild one at that.
> 
> View attachment 195685


Gorgeous fish


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

flyman01 said:


> Great color on that Brownie, what river in NC did you catch that beauty on?


That was on the west branch of the Pigeon river, locals were saying it was a bit early for the spawn but this guy was all colored up already.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My 4 year old got his first hybrid striped bass on the fly...


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> My 4 year old got his first hybrid striped bass on the fly...


Awesome! What a great memory for you both.


----------

